# OK We Need Some Work



## Breeze Fabricators

:takephotoMan is it this slow everywhere?










Shoot!!! I can't figure out how to spin it?










Finishing up on th 57 Gilman










Front view










Crows nest with seat










Half Tower with Folding Crows Nest










Neat rolled edge hard top on custom half tower










Old model Mako 22 matching console linesdead on!!!










Nice poleing platform.










Drop in the rod holders rear seat.

Call me at 850 554 6172 for any and all work that is my cell and I'll answer it almost any time. Tim Scallan:mmmbeer


----------



## JoeZ

Y'all,

This guy is the best in town. You're not going to get beeter work anywhere and the prices are great. If you're EVEN thinking about a tower or nest, now would be the time and this would be your guy.


----------



## Xanadu

How about my foot rail? Ready yet?


----------



## kelly1

Yeah, it has been slow in the cleaning business as well this week, but hopefully it will pic up next.I had a record March, but April is starting out slow. Even with it slowI wanted to take the boat out but the weather is not co-operatiing.

Idid give a guy directions to breeze fabricators today when he stopped me at that store on the corner by your shop!


----------



## ross68

Could I get an estimate for a backrest for my 98 Cape Horn 24, looking for a rodholder drop in style for the leaning post?

Thanks


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Approx 175 for the frame and 100 for the cushion.


----------



## ross68

Thanks for the quick reply, also what it the average turn around for something like this, and would you need the boat?


----------



## Lucky Strike

Yes, it is slow everywhere. However, will keep you in mind when business picks up, hopefully soon. Nice work in pics.:bowdown


----------



## Wave Runner

can you give recommendations and a quotefor a '38 intrepid, inboard?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

PM sent.:usaflag


----------



## Brad King

How much would a Poling Platform on a 2000 Century 2101 bay run me. material / labor / installation?


----------



## hydraporter

Tim,

Will you please PM me a ball park idea of what a t-top with fold down crows nest is running? I've got a 22' Hydra-sports bay boat. Also want to add low profile hand rails to the bow, no more than 4' long each. Can't really do it until later this summer, but I want to budget for it now.

Reid


----------



## ross68

My buddy has a 2001 Triumph 21CC, could I get a price estimate for a standard T-top with 4 rod holders?


----------



## jmacvip

I'm looking to add a leaning post with rod holders to my 18 CC. Can you PM me a price?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

A standard leaning post is $450. Rod holders are $40 extra each. It has a nice cushion and fixed foot rest. A welded backrest is $150. A folding footrest is $125 To add storage under the seat with a hinge on the cushion is also $150.:mmmbeer


----------



## freespool50

not real busy, not real slow. just steady. i'll take steady anyday. 

but on to your problem. i have a 15' jon boat that needs a bow rail and poling platform with holddowns for a small generator. also maybe a light setup. im thinking bent two 90* arms inside a fixed tube that will swing up/down. can lock by drilling 1-2 holes for a lock pin. end of 90* arm has a plate for attaching lights. just thinking out loud in case i forget this when i come to see you.

and yes, breeze fab is absolutely awesome! they did the top and leaning post on my 20mako.


----------



## Heller High Water

Well I dropped the boat of to Breeze Fabricators on Monday and finally going to have a top on the boat. Going with the folding crows nest as well. Cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## Heller High Water

I got the boat back yesterday and it looks outstanding. Breeze fab does great work and so does Cindy (on the top). :hoppingmad


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

We need something for next week. Call Tim @ 554 6172:mmmbeer


----------



## dailysaw

what is the cost on something like this?










Drop in the rod holders rear seat.


----------



## dailysaw

heres a bump for ya

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>tim and crew did an amazing job on my new seat. it started with a idea and tim made it a reality. these guys can do anything. i can not say enough. very happy with the seat and i would highly recommend him for future work. 

p.s the cushions are great as well!

here are some before and after pics.<P align=left>

























<P align=left> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## dorado74

Tim,

I have a full tower with controls that you built for me when you had Affordable Alum. , I'm having problems now and wondered if you have the ability to come to the boat and do some welding. I don't have a trailer and keep the boat behind the house. I have two supports that have fallen out comepletly and almost every weld is cracked or broken. please let me know if this is fixable without putting the boat on a trailer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

We are 100% portable. Tell me where the boat is located and I'll be happy to come look. How old is the tower and what kind of boat is it?


----------



## dorado74

Tim,

That's great news you're portable, it's a 28 Mako and i believe the tower is maybe 6 or 7 yrs old. I'll call you and let you know when a good time to meet is. The boat is in Santa rosa Shores on a canal. Here is a pic of it, maybe you will recognize it.


----------



## PERFORMANCEDRIVENINC

Hey Tim, cant wait to see my finished t-top and new console. I am looking forward to it.Looks like the floor in the 20 proline has a little bit of a curve so letting you know about the bolt situation for the console. Your right work is slow now, I have been shrink wrapping quite a few boats prepping for the winter time but the Transporting has slowed down. To all who read this I have seen Tims' work first hand on many of the boats I have moved as well as in the marinas I visit daily. These guys are great! Truly top notch work.


----------



## kelly1

dorado74, that boat looks familiar. think we live on the same canal.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Thought I would bump this as we are out of work. Call me at 554 6172 if you need anything. Tim


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Got a sweet spotting tower and a truck rack for this week but need something to schedule for next week!!!:usaflag


----------



## Reel Estate

How much will just a crow's nest for a t-top run?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Usually $1100 is middle of the road!!:usaflag


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Bump to top so I can pay m rent this month. This is really the time to get work done at bargin prices!!!:usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh

Tim...give me a call.


----------



## pj920

PM sent


----------



## Xanadu

> *Breeze Fabricators (11/22/2008)*Bump to top so I can pay m rent this month. This is really the time to get work done at bargin prices!!!:usaflag




Tim, the bridge span you built us for use as an awning at B'nai Israel's new Rec Center is great. Thermadyne did a great job powder coating it and its now installed and ready for someone to park an H1 or even a 30' trailer boat on it. Of course, it will keep rain off the kids too, but it looks great. Thanks.



How about removing the fighting chair seat for me and getting with me about a bow pulpit.


----------



## Brad King

How much for a Leaning Post for a 2101 Century Bay.....Back rest, foot rest and rod holders?

Thank you for any information


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Got some bad ass premade TACO leaning posts for $450 with a neat fiberglass storage box and most of the things mentioned above. Bought 'em from Point Clear boats when they went out of bussiness. Tim @ 554 6172 Try this link

http://www.tacomarine.com/cat--Leaning-Posts--cat_leaning_posts.html


----------



## Xanadu

Can you get the chair off of my boat and do the re-install of the decks? If you have time, drop me a pm I'm ready to go.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Hal,I'll check it tomarrow!!!:usaflag


----------



## Runned Over

How much to reweld the 4 posts that connect the T-Top to the T-Top frame?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

I would think 4 welds would take about an hour at my shop. I would EWAG (estimated wild ass guess) about 50 to 75 bucks!:usaflag


----------



## Buzzbait

Ever done any casting platforms? Pics?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Building one now. Will post pics as I go along!!


----------



## Xanadu

Any luck with my chair/deck?


----------



## Valhalla

was wondering if i could get a ball park figure for a hard top (like in pic 6) but with the crows nest on a 97 aquasport 245 explorer? thanks and hope you all are staying busy - your products look oustanding from the pics


----------



## Tiggerpec

I have a 2001 Aquasport 250 Explorer (pretty much the same boat as Vahalla's 245) and would be interested in a EWAGs of the cost for a T-Tops also.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## river runner

I need some work done on the fins on my 25 foot pontoon, do I need an appointment or can I drag it in anytime.


----------



## rebel5o

I was looking for a ball park figure for a T-top for a 2003 sea chaser 175? nothing too fancy, just a normal T-top.


----------



## SuperSpook

Tim could you pm me a rough quote on about how much it would cost to add a ladder to go from the wheelhouse(upperdeck) to the roof.There is a step system none of us are fond of the side of the boat now so we are looking to replace.


----------



## REALITY BITES

Tim, I am looking to get a rod holder built for the back of my Jeep that will attach in the receiver, It will have to clear my spare 39 and be able to hold atleast eight rods . PM me so we can set a time for you to look at it and discuss a price.

Thanks, 

Lucas

Here is a picture of the back of the Jeep.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

I have a wellcraft 23WA with a half tower similar to this oneexcept it has a canvas top.










How much to do a folding crows nest similar to this.









I assumethe canvas would need to be replaced with a hard top so I'd need the price for that also unless there's another way.

Thanks 

Alan


----------



## 69Viking

Tim, Cuzmondo showed me this work you did for him. Can you PM me with an approximate cost to have the same thing done on my boat. My boat details are in my signature. My live well is also in the center just like Cuzmondo's I think.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Need to see the boat for an accurate quote.:usaflag


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

This is what looks like a standard T Top on a brand new Parker. Check out the top view!!!










A seat and a belly band as well as a point to mount steering and controls.

We are innovators and will not be undersold if you bring me a bid from ANYONE else.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Half Tower on Glacier Bay. We are starting into the slow time of the year with back to school preps.in swing.

We are not very busy so this is a good time for quick turn around and good deals. Tim:usaflag

Edited to correct spelling!:doh


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

It is again slowing down so anyone needing a t top PM me for a deal too good for the internet.



















T Top with folding crows nest and over size platform and stripping basket. Nice lean rail around platform.

Call Tim @ Breeze Fab 850 554 6172!!:usaflag


----------



## John B.

That Pathfinder would be a badass boat to have in Panama City for tarpon fishing next summer!... setup perfectly!, you guys do awesome work!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

TitleWave wanted some pics and we need the work. So a bump with some pics!!!









Flyin' it in!!!










Settin' it in place!










Finished up and pretty!!!










Broke down for trailering!










Now legal for the highway!!!










Hinge system.










Tower leg hinge with teflon washers and ball and socket alinement system!!:usaflag


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Thought I'd bump this up as it is still slow. Also we have moved 1/2 a block down the street @2932 Westfield Road into a spacious 7000 sq. ft. building. No more welding in the rain!!! YIPPEEEEE!


----------



## Brad King

The tee top on that Pathfinder is awesome!!! If it's alright to ask, what did that set up cost??


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

PM sent!!!









*WE ALSO BUILD ORNATE ARCTITECTUAL CREATIONS!!!*


----------



## wld1985

How much to rent the Bucket truck?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

:bangheadCost me a truck rack for his service truck!!!


----------

